

Lego-style apartment transforms into infinite spaces - kirstendirksen
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/lego-style-apartment-transforms-into-infinite-spaces/

======
jth
Fabulous for a single person. For me though, the idea of having a flat like
this is better than the reality.

